# I can't stop thinking about hurting myself



## StoryLover (Sep 10, 2012)

I've never cut, but I've self-harmed in less extreme ways over the years (cutting off circulation, biting different parts of my mouth, digging my nails into my skin, etc.) I try not to do any of that, but lately, I've been tempted to, and to cut. I keep thinking about smoking and cutting despite never doing either. I just want to punish myself for being so different from everyone else. I know it's a terrible idea, and I've stopped myself so far, but I'm scared I might slip. What should I do?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello,

Although I've never cut myself, at one time when I when I was about 16 I used to starve myself as a form of 'punishment' like you say, not because I wanted to lose weight! But rather to hurt myself, so I know how your feeling.

Eventually I got over it, I'm not sure why but I feel like a happier person than before, maybe this has helped.

If you think about it there are many ways of relieving stress and releasing all that frustration and hurt you feel inside. For example, sometimes when I am so fed up I go to my room and start beating the carp out of my pillow, and I'm not ashamed to say that, because it's healthier that hurting others or yourself. Once I even started painting, that really helped me express myself through a more peaceful means.

Or you can always find someone totalk to, if not in real life then on this forum. Good luck


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never been in that situation before, but i recommend therapy.


----------



## Mirium (Sep 17, 2012)

In my experience, the desire to cut is more about relief of stress than punishment. The only way I was able to overcome that desire was to go for a run. If you really want to feel better, get your heart rate going and release those endorphins, that'll stop the urge to cut.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Please don't hurt yourself! Being different isn't something you need to punish yourself for. You're not choosing to be that way. 

Go for a run if you can. It always helps me when I'm tightly wound.


----------



## wvmtnmama (Sep 16, 2012)

You say you want to punish yourself for being different. There's nothing wrong about being different, everyone is. That's what makes life interesting. Try really checking out other people. I am one who respects the differences in one another. I would never condemn someone for that. If you wouldn't condemn a person for different, why would you not give yourself the same benefit. If you do condemn others for being different, try to take an interest in their differences, you might learn something interesting.


----------

